# what other reptiles can you keep with chinese water dagons



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

:2thumb:hi i have a 1.5' chinese water dragon and would just like to no if tere is any other reptiles that can be kept with them:2thumb: ive been told a few but would like to be told by someone who keeps then together:hmm:


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

None if you want to be safe. Maybe he'll get on with a cricket: victory:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

They say a few species can live with CWD but ive not heard of any where there arent any "bad stories".

Its better to just keep them on their own, unless you can provide the two species the correct environment and more than enough space which imo would be massive.


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

*thank*

well i think i have got the sace 4'-5'-2.5' (H,L,W) and planing on getting a 5'-6'-3' (H,L,W) very sone and i allways will have another tank if ther is any trouble lol so could any 1 tell me the posibilitys pls sorry for the crap spelling :lol2:


----------



## snakeprint (May 29, 2008)

I'm sure I've seen an iguana housed with a chinese water dragon somewhere before. It wasn't adult - both lizards were roughly the same size so I doubt it was a permanent arrangement. Still, I wouldn't like to comment on whether it was a good idea or not.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

really, people should read the stickies on here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/35374-mixing-species-please-read.html

it just isn't a good idea full stop. you can barely get away with housing multiples of one type of reptile together, and the risks are so much higher if you add another species. if you have a spare viv, house another in that, but it just isn't worth the risk to the animal

not meaning to sound harsh, by the way


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah its a delicate subject on here co-habiting or comunity vivs, make sure you assess all the risks before trying it although for suggestions,
Tokays
Basilisks
ETC, basically anything with the same or very VERY similar req'ments, although i would excersize extreme caution and constant checking on the attitudes and behaviour of the reps.


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> Yeah its a delicate subject on here co-habiting or comunity vivs, make sure you assess all the risks before trying it although for suggestions,
> Tokays
> Basilisks
> ETC, basically anything with the same or very VERY similar req'ments, although i would excersize extreme caution and constant checking on the attitudes and behaviour of the reps.


Wouldn't a CWD eat a tokay? I thought tokays were small leopard gecko sized lizards 
Maybe Sailfin Dragon?
Maybe Green Basilisk?
Maybe Australian Water Dragon?
Maybe Indonesian Frilled dragon?
Maybe a Asian Water monitor?:lol2:
Maybe a Timor monitor?(they're tropical right?)
Maybe a Frog/toad/salamander/newt of some kind?
SpecUlAtIon:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Bongoz said:


> Wouldn't a CWD eat a tokay? I thought tokays were small leopard gecko sized lizards
> Maybe Sailfin Dragon?
> Maybe Green Basilisk?
> Maybe Australian Water Dragon?
> ...


LOL if only it were true lol, Tokays can get to 14" (although i have an exceptionally large male that hit 16" till he dropped a bit of his tail) he's still 14" now, most top out at 12-13" though and they are VERY aggressive by nature so if there was any attaking going off it would be the Tokays but fortunatly they are quite plasid with other reptile most of the time, they just seem to hate humans, Oh and smaller reps lol they'll eat em. Most co-habitations are done with Tokays and CWD's but personnaly i don't co-habit any of mine, there is a few people on here who co-habit these two species not posting their user names as they got some stick when they tried to argue their point but if you want i can give them your user name so they can PM you with details if you want some more info.


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

i would not keep sailfins with cwd's as sailfins are very nervous lizards and also because there so much bigger than cwd and have very specific needs.
i also would not keep frillies wiv cwd not a good idea.
and as for monitors it's a def no no!!!

basilisks on the other hand go well with cwd,s.


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> LOL if only it were true lol, Tokays can get to 14" (although i have an exceptionally large male that hit 16" till he dropped a bit of his tail) he's still 14" now, most top out at 12-13" though and they are VERY aggressive by nature so if there was any attaking going off it would be the Tokays but fortunatly they are quite plasid with other reptile most of the time, they just seem to hate humans, Oh and smaller reps lol they'll eat em. Most co-habitations are done with Tokays and CWD's but personnaly i don't co-habit any of mine, there is a few people on here who co-habit these two species not posting their user names as they got some stick when they tried to argue their point but if you want i can give them your user name so they can PM you with details if you want some more info.


:lol2:i heard them being referred to as the pit bull of the lizard world. im sure they could take a Cwd if they wanted to :whistling2: But arent they from different countries so they would posses different immunities. for e.g some guy housed a bearded dragon with Uro's and the Uro's got coccidia from the dragon and like 5 of them died


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

sailfinman said:


> i would not keep sailfins with cwd's as sailfins are very nervous lizards and also because there so much bigger than cwd and have very specific needs.
> i also would not keep frillies wiv cwd not a good idea.
> and as for monitors it's a def no no!!!
> 
> basilisks on the other hand go well with cwd,s.


 agreed, they need to be of similar if not same size, i think your gonna be limited to Tokays and basilisks to be honest but i still can't stress enough about doing your research on the thread link posted, there are a lot of risks and stuff that need to be assessed and understood first


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

Could Tokays CWDS and basilisk be ALL housed together in something big like a 6x6x6?:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Bongoz said:


> :lol2:i heard them being referred to as the pit bull of the lizard world. im sure they could take a Cwd if they wanted to :whistling2: But arent they from different countries so they would posses different immunities. for e.g some guy housed a bearded dragon with Uro's and the Uro's got coccidia from the dragon and like 5 of them died


 No mate they live in the same area's, TBH Tokays are a brilliant invassive species so they live pretty much everywhere, indonesia, phillipines, cambodia, thiland, vietnam, china, taiwan, japan, south korea, they have also invaded places in america now like florida etc.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Bongoz said:


> Could Tokays CWDS and basilisk be ALL housed together in something big like a 6x6x6?:lol2:


 Yes they could with enough space but it would then increase the risks even more but could be possible, yeah.


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> LOL if only it were true lol, Tokays can get to 14" (although i have an exceptionally large male that hit 16" till he dropped a bit of his tail) he's still 14" now, most top out at 12-13" though and they are VERY aggressive by nature so if there was any attaking going off it would be the Tokays but fortunatly they are quite plasid with other reptile most of the time, they just seem to hate humans, Oh and smaller reps lol they'll eat em. Most co-habitations are done with Tokays and CWD's but personnaly i don't co-habit any of mine, there is a few people on here who co-habit these two species not posting their user names as they got some stick when they tried to argue their point but if you want i can give them your user name so they can PM you with details if you want some more info.


( yes plz that would be very help full :blush


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

mikeyanimals said:


> ( yes plz that would be very help full :blush


 I have PM'ed one who is online now so hopfully he'll get back to ya.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

I wouldnt keep any mixed species but sailfins and basilisks are the most similar lizards.


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

freeman i keep sailfins and have kept cwd's and basilisks peps say they mix ok but they don't unless kept in a space of more than 15lx8hx10d don't do it as sailfins will ether decline or the cwd will as one or the other will get bullied also adult sailfins kept singley need 8x8x4 so if you add a few cwd you will need a large room.
basilisks are the best bet altho this is not ideal mixing species.

sailfins require alot of care and are very hard to look after they are also quite aggressive and can cause lot's of damage to other reps and peps.

basilisks are from south america so the only thing they have in common is humidity and temps other than that nothing as cwd's are agamids and basilisks are iguanids.

i would only keep cwd's in a vivf alone.
if you want other reps then get a set up and keep seperate don't mix.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

really it depends on what type of keeper you want to be rather than what type of animals you want.

Water dragons can be kept with anything.. whether they SHOULD is a different matter.

They need tons of space and there really isnt anything similar enough to put in with them that will be an addition to the tank and make it better.. the only co-habitations that are possible on a level of acceptance might be basilisks and even then I would say no.

Salifins are an antirely different kettle of fish and are quite stressy.

It would be a million times easier to have CWD in one viv and get a large exo terra for a tokay. Easier, safer and more sensible.

I have a CWD in a viv on her own.. it means you can have a really amazing viv without worrying about other species.

Stress from species to other species can cause ilness and possible health issues. and potnetially fighting. This could involve very expensive vet bills. Again something most keepers would prefer to avoid.

In the long run keeping the species you want seperately could be easier financially and practically.

If it is mixed species tanks you are really interested in there are other more suitable species than tokays and water dragons to consider.

Perhaps re-think whats most important to you then go in that direction 

1. keeping a succesful well planned and researched mixed species tank

OR

2. keeping the species you have mentioned seperately


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

sailfinman said:


> freeman i keep sailfins and have kept cwd's and basilisks peps say they mix ok but they don't unless kept in a space of more than 15lx8hx10d don't do it as sailfins will ether decline or the cwd will as one or the other will get bullied also adult sailfins kept singley need 8x8x4 so if you add a few cwd you will need a large room.
> basilisks are the best bet altho this is not ideal mixing species.
> 
> sailfins require alot of care and are very hard to look after they are also quite aggressive and can cause lot's of damage to other reps and peps.
> ...


I wasnt saying to cohabit them with anything, on the contrary. I just simply stated the salifins and basilisks are very similar. I would only keep species specific vivs personally.


----------



## reeve1987 (Jan 11, 2010)

mikeyanimals said:


> :2thumb:hi i have a 1.5' chinese water dragon and would just like to no if tere is any other reptiles that can be kept with them:2thumb: ive been told a few but would like to be told by someone who keeps then together:hmm:


always play it safe with your reps, never mix different species together. if not because of thier habitat needs or habbits then because they may simply take a disliking to each other and cause you majour head aches in needing to seperate them and pay off the vets bills.

thier saftey both phyisicaly and mentaly should be number 1 on your list.


----------

